# Samsung Galaxy III



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I just picked up a shiny new phone. I needed to upgrade since I have Square for CC now. This is a big phone!

Anyone else lugging one around? I got the otterbox for it so now its the size of a tablet!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Im still holding out on my upgrade. Was going to go with the iphone 5 but I love the big screen of the S3. I have an HTC EVO which is pretty big and heavier than the Samsung so I don't think it would be that much of an adaptation.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Those cases are sweet but they turn the phone into a brick. I took the case off of my phone.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Those cases are sweet but they turn the phone into a brick. I took the case off of my phone.


same here - got one for my droid charge, became a pain so got rid of it. My upgrade is not till Feb, but i like the note 2

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am up for either an upgrade now or a carrier change in March. 

Thinking of waiting for March to move from T-mobile to verizon and switch from android to iPhone at the same time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

picked up 5 galaxy 3 s yesterday. 50 bucks a pop on upgrades with sprint at best buy.

moved on from the htc evo...

anyone have any case preferences?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the Galaxy S2 with the otter case. Just used my upgrade on the I phone 5 for one of my stepdaughter's
Christmas presents.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I have killed 3 evos screens even with the defender otterbox. thinking a magnetic folio cover is a possibility. thank goodness for insurance!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Case preference? I barely know what you guys are talking about. I have been to College Station Tejas though.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

kmp said:


> Case preference? I barely know what you guys are talking about. I have been to College Station Tejas though.


ive been to montrose, colorado too... I grew up in loveland.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I worked in Navasota at an apiary keeping bee's.Only in the winter can't take the humidity of a Texas summer.


----------



## Alexs (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought my s3 early in the summer and invested around $15.00 between two cases and screen protectors from ebay. 
I got a belt on clip for work and a wallet-case for the weekends, or when not working, which can hold some business cards, credit cards, money...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love them.Best App is Dropbox


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Dropbox and Evernote!


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Wife has the samsung galaxy 3

I use the new motorola phone with the otter box. 

Pandora is the only app I really use a lot..have to check out dropbox etc....
have like 450 pics on that badboy tho....man these new phones, you don't need a camera anymore..


----------

